

Introduction to CoffeeScript - franze
http://screencasts.org/episodes/introduction-to-coffeescript/

======
chime
I'm porting over my UI-heavy app from JS to CS this week. The problem with CS
is that there's just not enough tutorials/documentation online yet so articles
like this are quite welcome. Here's a list of random CS things that took me a
little figuring out:

1\. Every function returns the last operation. To not return anything, insert
a blank 'return' at the end.

2\. Descending ranges just work: [10..0]

3\. You can use if(`regular JS between backticks`) / else

4\. You don't need node.js to compile CS (or LessJS)*

5\. Don't expect a 1-to-1 conversion between old JS and new CS. CS loops have
lots of smart-things built-in and will look different but work just the same
or better once you know what you're doing.

* CS and Less both have JS functions that accept a raw string and output compiled string. On OSX, you can use jsc + little bit of bash to compile CS and Less to JS and CSS respectively. It is such a pleasure to work in CS and Less, especially since I know the end result is clean, standard JS/CSS that works everywhere.

~~~
jashkenas
If you're looking for top-notch tutorials that won't take you long to get
through, I'd recommend:

<http://arcturo.github.com/library/coffeescript/>

<http://railscasts.com/episodes/267-coffeescript-basics>

------
dschobel
fastforward to 6:40 if you don't care to see how to install and configure
coffeescript on a mac with homebrew + textmate.

------
thibaut_barrere
You can find this screencast and more on coffeescript here:

<http://www.learnivore.com/search/coffeescript>

------
zentechen
Why give up jQuery and learn another scripting language?

~~~
franze
recommendation: read the article - or - watch the movie - linked above.

